# Adorable Fabric Harnesses!



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi everyone, I just added some new really cute sports harnesses to my website, so be sure and check it out. They are really selling well and I appreciate your business! Chloe loves being her Moms little model. 

Sandra
http://www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I hope you sell tons of them Sandra!! They really are fantastic! :thumbleft:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Kari! Lucky looks so cute in his Care Bear Harness!

Sandra
http://www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

So cute!! How do you get them on? Do they pull over their head or is it like velcro or something?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

There is velcro around the neck and chest. It's really easy to put on and Lucky loves his, he doesn't mind it at all.


----------



## kidd24 (Feb 15, 2006)

Do you ship to the UK?


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Those are adorable!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes, I do ship to the U.K! I can make them tiny enough to fit a one pound puppy. They are safe easy to put on and fashionable! The Velcro is "upholstery strength".


Sandra
http://www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

sjc said:


> I can make them tiny enough to fit a one pound puppy.
> http://www.chloescustomharness.com


Can you make them big enough to fit an 11-12 lb puppy?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure she can, actually I think she already has before. :wink: 

Carl would look so cute in one Katie!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> Can you make them big enough to fit an 11-12 lb puppy?


I sure can! I have made several for the bigger Chihuahuas. I just made one for a 15pound mix. 

Sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


Hey Kari!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I really like the Buttons and Bones harness (it will match his new collar I just ordered from another website!!) but what does the "Puppy Harness" mean?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

It just means that the one posted on my Website is for a small 2 or 3 pound puppy. So it is a little less expensive. I can make it larger if needed.

Sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

kidd24 said:


> Do you ship to the UK?


 Beautiful black and white pic of your chis.


----------

